# Weight savings that are good for the wallet?



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Funny eBay ad...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320100113646


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Saw this in another thread already.

The guy should drill holes in em to make em even lighter


----------



## Yoyodene (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh man, the Q & A at the bottom is hilarious...


----------

